# I'm going to try to lump these all together



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't posted photos in a while. 





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG (Dec 17, 2017)

Grest display Eric. What is the one with two blooms in the last picture?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 17, 2017)

How about some names, Eric?


----------



## paphman (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice, Eric. You should post photos more often!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2017)

Is that first one the same flower as the larger pink flower in the last photo?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is that first one the same flower as the larger pink flower in the last photo?


Prissy x kovachii, Jersey (with flavum besseae ), Mountain Maid flavum (not Olaf Gruss ), Acker's Passion 4N, and dalessandroi x Acker's Ballerina. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Prissy x kovachii, Jersey (with flavum besseae ), Mountain Maid flavum (not Olaf Gruss ), Acker's Passion 4N, and dalessandroi x Acker's Ballerina.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


More.








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 17, 2017)

I thought you must have at least 10 plants of all different species in bloom at any given time, wonderful slippers!! Is that a paph druryi behind what looks to be phrag sedenii?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

troy said:


> I thought you must have at least 10 plants of all different species in bloom at any given time, wonderful slippers!! Is that a paph druryi behind what looks to be phrag sedenii?


These are spread over time. I have 7 Phrags in bloom or spike currently, top photo. The Paph is Druid Spring, I'll post later.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice!! I'd really like to grow those blood red and red shaded phrags!! My temps are way to warm, by my choice, but oh well...it's 4:00 p.m. where I am and my temps are 85, is that a phrag sedenii?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

Olaf Gruss flavum with Mountain Maid flavum, manzurii x besseae flavum, longifolium x Imagine, Prissy flavum 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

Saint Ouen flavum x Mingoville Sunset, Bald Eagle Creek, and Acker's Ballerina x besseae flavum! !!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2017)

VERY nice lumping, Eric! That very nearly white is just
lovely. If you ever have a division.......ah,you know.
:>)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2017)

You got it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice flowers, thanks for posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> Nice flowers, thanks for posting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the idea to use Tapatalk from you. Now I need to find the other forums to post in.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2017)

The evil stove!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I got the idea to use Tapatalk from you. Now I need to find the other forums to post in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



... and I got the idea from Ray!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2017)

the stove is back......


----------



## e-spice (Dec 19, 2017)

Great looking orchids Eric! I am curious what your lighting set up is. Can you describe that or reference another post if you've described it here before?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

Southern exposure mostly. I seem to do better now that I added the cheap (relatively) Home Depot LED lights though!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

paphioboy said:


> The evil stove!





Ozpaph said:


> the stove is back......



Yes. Did you notice the plants were having Beef Negimaki from the container!? oke:


----------



## e-spice (Dec 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Southern exposure mostly. I seem to do better now that I added the cheap (relatively) Home Depot LED lights though!



You talking about 4-ft T8 LED tubes?


----------



## blondie (Dec 19, 2017)

Some stunning blooms congrats I love the one that looks really white. Lovely stuff


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

e-spice said:


> You talking about 4-ft T8 LED tubes?


No. The contained units. I'll post later.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally, I found the Phrags. Nicely done my man! Stay clear of that stove though.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2017)

Come in 1, 2, and 4 ft lengths 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Peru (Dec 20, 2017)

Stunning collection Eric! Best NY flavum collection i bet! Tnx for sharing!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 20, 2017)

Eric, what's the orange one?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice blooms Eric! Great collection!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks all. Chrismende, that's the Prissy flavum. St. Ouen x besseae flavum. They are very hard to get so when Tony had a couple I snapped them up.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

